# No hay moros en la costa



## Dorothea

any ideas?


----------



## Rod García

"when there's nobody around", o simplemente "nobody around", o "nobody's looking", creo que alguno sirve no¿?.


----------



## Dorothea

yeah, thank you. I wonder if there is a similar expression in English... nobody's around could fit


----------



## cirrus

How about when the coast is clear?


----------



## Fernando

Is it also a set phrase in English?


----------



## cirrus

If you mean about the coast being clear, yes it is.


----------



## Dorothea

Interesting! thanks!


----------



## Fernando

cirrus said:
			
		

> If you mean about the coast being clear, yes it is.



The Spanish term is not specifically about the coast. You can use in the middle of Madrid. It means "There is no danger".


----------



## mariovargas

"the coast is clear"


----------



## gotitadeleche

Fernando said:
			
		

> The Spanish term is not specifically about the coast. You can use in the middle of Madrid. It means "There is no danger".



We use the coast is clear in the same way. It doesn't have to be near the coast. It can even be inside a house or building.


----------



## mariovargas

I agree with Gotita. "The coast is clear" is used when saying that there is nothing or someone that prevents you from proceeding forward after being hidden from view. For instance, a group of soldiers might be hiding from their enemy. When they feel it's safe to come out, one of them will say, "The coast is clear. Let's move on."


----------



## Fernando

Then I think is just the same. Cirrus comment (#6) made me think otherwise.


----------



## cirrus

Fernando said:
			
		

> Then I think is just the same. Cirrus comment (#6) made me think otherwise.


 
Sorry, didn't mean to confuse you.


----------



## JNoahu

Por favor, podria alguien decirme cual es la definicion de esa frase? Mil gracias...


----------



## Alicky

See this. It means:" The coast is clear".
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=105225


----------



## transparente

Significa que hay "alguien que puede escuchar, o cerca".

The coast is clear: *No hay* moros en la costa.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Hola JNoahu:

Alicky is right but I'd like to elaborate a little

*No hay moros en la costa (there are no moors at the coast)* means* the coast is clear

Hay moros en la costa (there are moors at the coast) *means* the coast is not clear*

^_^


----------



## JNoahu

Gracias a todos para haberme respondido. Es este frase historica?


----------



## transparente

Sí. Se refiere a los moros, en España, durante la Edad Media.


----------



## pejeman

JNoahu said:


> Gracias a todos para haberme respondido. Es este frase historica?


 
Sí creo que se acuñó en la época en que piratas berberiscos (moros; del Norte de Africa) asolaban las poblaciones costeras de España.

Si no había moros en la costa, se podía embarcar o desembarcar con tranquilidad.

Saludos


----------



## Olegaria

Si que lo es pero no se exactamente por que.  Yo tambien tengo curiosidad, si alguien lo sabe que nos lo cuente, por favor.

Hay otro dicho con la palabra moro:   Prometer el oro y el moro.
Significa hacer promesas desproporcionadas.

Un saludo


----------



## Alicky

Busqué en el Google los dos dichos (no hay moros... y prometer el oro...) y me topé con esto. Me pareció muy interesante. Y lo quiero compartir con ustedes a ver que opinan. 
http://www.turemanso.com.ar/larevista/dicho/moros.html
http://cvc.cervantes.es/el_rinconete/anteriores/abril_05/15042005_01.htm


----------



## Languaiss

Entonces "the coast is clear" también hace referencia al caso Español del medioevo? 

¿De hecho "the coast is clear" se usa tanto como la expresión "no hay muros en la costa"?


----------



## Gato_Gordo

> Entonces "the coast is clear" también hace referencia al caso Español del medioevo?
> 
> ¿De hecho "the coast is clear" se usa tanto como la expresión "no hay moros en la costa"?



Asi es, *moro *es el nombre dado a los árabes que conquistaron el sur de España (recuerdas Al-andaluz)


----------



## Alicky

Languaiss said:


> Entonces "the coast is clear" también hace referencia al caso Español del medioevo?
> 
> ¿De hecho "the coast is clear" se usa tanto como la expresión "no hay muros en la costa"?


 
Yo nunca he usado la frase _the coast is clear_ en español. _No hay moros en la costa_ sí.


----------



## valdo

Hola,
¿Podrían decirme cuál sería la traducción  más correcta/adecuada al inglés de "moros en la costa” en el siguiente contexto?

_...hasta que se ha apagado su lámpara y he comprendido que *no había moros en la costa*._

Desde ya muchas gracias,


----------



## suso26

"the coast is clear"


----------



## valdo

You mean "the way is clear/there are no obstacles"...?


----------



## suso26

Yes.. That's the meaning..


----------



## valdo

Muchas gracias, Suso26!!!

Que te vaya bien y saludos desde Letonia,


----------



## Jorge Jodra

Hello!
There weren´t people listening


----------



## mariposita

As with *no hay moros en la costa*, *the coast is clear* means that there isn't anyone around to hear or witness what is going to happen.


----------



## valdo

Do you mean - "todos se habían acostado/se habían dormido o se habían marchado"...?

Gracias,


----------



## suso26

it depends on the context valdo.. I think that mariposita is right too.


----------



## Jorge Jodra

valdo said:


> Do you mean - "todos se habían acostado/se habían dormido o se habían marchado"...?
> 
> Gracias,


I think that could be a good interpretation


----------



## mariposita

It's hard to say without seeing more of the text, but during medieval times one way that the Christians indicated that there literally were Moors on the coast was to light fires on the tops of hills (there was a series of watchtowers that monitored one another for defensive purposes--you can still see them today in parts of Andalucía). It could be that the writer is using this as a metaphor. When the light goes out, the coast is clear.


----------



## valdo

Les agradezco a todos por sus aportaciones,

Saludos,


----------



## Sassenach

Es una expresion bastante comun en castellano, alguien sabe una traduccion aproximada al ingles? muchas gracias


----------



## Rivendell

"The coast is clear".


----------



## laydiC

the coast is clear...


----------



## Sassenach

Gracias! En ingles suena bastante mas politicamente correcto, sin connotaciones historicas de ningun tipo...ejjeje


----------



## alexacohen

Here comes your father.
Are you asking for a literal translation or for an expression with the same meaning?


----------



## Sassenach

alexacohen said:


> Here comes your father.
> Are you asking for a literal translation or of an expression with the same meaning?


 
Just an expression with a similar meaning


----------



## Rivendell

"_The coast is clear_" no es traducción literal. Es lo que se dice realmente, que por motivos que desconozco, es muy parecido a lo que se dice en español.


----------



## alexacohen

Conozco la frase, Rivendell.


> ... See the coast clear'd, and then we will depart. Good God, these nobles should such stomachs bear! ...
> _William Shakespeare, Henry VI_


En Inglaterra es posible que no hubiese moros en la costa; pero yo diría que había la tira de contrabandistas.
Así que la frase la dirían los vigías del barco al acercarse a la costa para desembarcar los, ¿barriles de ron?.


----------



## una madre

Estoy escribiendo a una amiga y quiero decirle con antelación que nuestra profesora va a darnos mucha tarea por las semanas que vienen.
¿Está bien utilizar la expresión  "*hay moros en la costa*" ?

I want to warn my friend about the upcoming amount of homework; give her a heads up about the situation. 

 Gracias.


(también, corrija mi español, por favor - trato de aprender)


----------



## Mirlo

una madre said:


> Estoy escribiendo a una amiga y quiero decirle con antelación que nuestra profesora va a darnos mucha tarea en las semanas que vienen.
> ¿Está bien utilizar la expresión "*hay moros en la costa*" ?
> 
> I want to warn my friend about the upcoming amount of homework; give her a heads up about the situation.
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> 
> (También, corrijan mi español, por favor - trato de aprender)


 
Well not exactly, "hay moros en la costa" is when you want to tell someone something/or you are going to do something and there is people around or passing by and you don't want them to listen or watch.
I hope it helps,


----------



## una madre

Mil gracias, Mirlo.

I had a completely incorrect interpretation of the expression.  I understand it now.

Can you recommend another word to use to convey:  "heads up"?


----------



## Mirlo

una madre said:


> Mil gracias, Mirlo.
> 
> I had a completely incorrect interpretation of the expression. I understand it now.
> 
> Can you recommend another word to use to convey: "heads up"?


You can use any of this:
Notificar de antemano/ avisar/sobreaviso
*una señal/una pista/un aviso de alguna cosa*


----------



## una madre

Gracias de nuevo, Mirlo.


----------



## Fuzzyblob

Podría la versión positiva de esta frase (hay moros en la costa) significar algo como "What your back"?


----------



## Fuzzyblob

Podría la versión positiva de esta frase (hay moros en la costa) significar algo como "Watch your back"?

Moderatpr Npte:  This was was moved from the thread "No hay moros en la costa".  Reason:  In English, the two concepts are different.  
"No hay moros" equates to "The coast is clear", "Everything is OK" and similar expressions.
"Hay moros" equates to "Watch out," "Careful", "Danger" and a variety of related expressions.  I felt it was clearer to have two separate threads, rather than a longer threads with these two intermixed.


----------



## Fuzzyblob

Watch, without a doubt.


----------



## Rivendell

Imagino que quieres decir _"*Watch* your back!"._ Supongo que puede valer para ciertos casos, pero en general, no creo que sea lo mismo.

- Cuando dices *'Watch your back!!'*, implica que estás en algún tipo de peligro, o que algo o alguien te acecha, aunque no esté presente en este momento.

- Sin embargo *'Hay moros en la costa'*, indica que hay alguien alrededor en este momento, que por alguna razón, tú no quieres que esté.

No sé si me explico...


----------



## Rivendell

Supongo que puede valer para ciertos casos, pero en general, no creo que sea lo mismo.

- Cuando dices *'Watch your back!!'*, implica que estás en algún tipo de peligro, o que algo o alguien te acecha, aunque no esté presente en este momento.

- Sin embargo *'Hay moros en la costa'*, indica que hay alguien alrededor en este momento, que por alguna razón, tú no quieres que esté.

No sé si me explico...
​


----------



## Fuzzyblob

Creo que entiendo suficientemente bien. Tenía curiosidad porque leo un libro que se llama "Worlds at war: the 2,500 year struggle between East and West" by Anthony Pagden en el que se dice que esta expresión significa más o menos "watch your back". Parece que necesita un mejor traductor, ¿no?


----------



## alexacohen

Pues... sí. 

Si alguien te dice en España "cuidado, hay moros en la costa" significa que hay un espía indeseable cerca que puede oír/ver algo que no queréis que oiga/vea.

Por ejemplo si estáis preparando una fiesta sorpresa para alguien, y ese alguien está cerca.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Is it also correct or does it sound natural to say, for example: "Can't listen to your audio, the coast is not clear" (meaning there are people around and you don't want them to hear the audio)?


----------



## Mr.Dent

Eye in the Sky said:


> Is it also correct or does it sound natural to say, for example: "Can't listen to your audio, the coast is not clear" (meaning there are people around and you don't want them to hear the audio)?


You could say it and it would be understood. In this case it would sound more natural to say, "I'll listen to your audio when the coast is clear".


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Of course, Mr. Dent, thank you. Please let me know if you come up with another way of saying 'the coast is not clear' sounding natural.


----------

